# Mykonos life and bar work advice 2013



## sarahnutella (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

After traveling Greece this year 2012, I have decided to move to Mykonos in ?april 2013 and live there for 5 months?
I'm wanting bar work I think in main town of Chora Mykonos. I have a European passport. 

What I know so far is I will need to move there early in April and go around door to door for work.
I also have read that I will need to pay upfront for accommodation for the summer.

I am wanting to know other information or advice on moving and living in Mykonos. Opinions, recommendations, advice, and or contacts from people who have lived/living there.

Can you help?

Thank you!
Sarah


----------



## Elena morfi (Feb 22, 2013)

sarahnutella said:


> Hi,
> 
> After traveling Greece this year 2012, I have decided to move to Mykonos in ?april 2013 and live there for 5 months?
> I'm wanting bar work I think in main town of Chora Mykonos. I have a European passport.
> ...


Dear Sarah , I wish you good luck in Mykonos ...you don't need to pay upfront the 5 months rental in Mykonos ...also check for Mykonos summer work and maybe you can find a job with house...most of the times the owners of the bars give you a house too...it's the deal you are gonna do!!!! Best,elena


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

99% the owner is going to give you a room.maybe to share it with one more woman.
this summer is going to be very tough and lots of greeks will try the islands.

ask for medical insurance but not sure what you gonna need for this.
otherwise without medical insurance and health the wage is a little higher.


but all these before the crisis...nowdays everything is about luck...
you may find a good one but you might not...

also you MUST get payed every week.dont let it go...every week!!!!


----------



## sarahnutella (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi!

Thanks for your replies! I have tried and failed with finding work in mykonos. Now I am in Crete as I found a job here. 

Thanks again!


----------

